# Automatic online image composition



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

From *http://gizmodo.com/5374890/this-is-a-photoshop-and-it-blew-my-mind*












> PhotoSketch is an internet-based program that can take the rough, labeled sketch on the left and automagically turn it into the naff montage on the right.
> 
> According to the authors, their software can take any rough sketch, with the shape of each element labeled with its name, find images corresponding to each drawn element, judge which are a better match to the shapes, and then seamlessly merge it all into one single image.
> 
> PhotoSketch's blending algorithm analyzes each of these images, compares them with each other, and decides which are better for the blending process. It automatically traces and places them into a single photograph, matching the scene, and adding shadows. Of course, the results are less than perfect, but they are good enough.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

wow!!!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

My thoughts, exactly. :laugh:

I haven't tried it yet, so I don't know what the finished results are like compared to a professional Photoshop edit.

I think graphic designers will probably use it during the early stages of a design for mock-ups, idea sheets and presentations, then do the real work in Photoshop, so it will be a great time-saver.

The only problem is if designers try to submit a PhotoSketch composition as their own work, then get caught out by copyright issues. I don't know if the images used are taken from _all_ internet sources or just copyright-free, public domain ones.


----------



## freddyhard (Jun 9, 2009)

i've had to content with this mentality when a design would be mulled over again and again. then they'd want a 3d, so you just go press the 3d button - which is apparently the back of my head.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

@ Koala 

surely would save a lot of time as you say for initial mock-up stages - I'm with you as far as final design goes though - can't beat hands on finesse. As for copyright issues - trouble is they are so hard to police - the net is a big place! But you are right in saying that people could get caught out if the software trawls the net for images - does it have its own database of images do you know?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Dribble, the day will come when you won't be needed to do the 3D modelling any more. They'll just google an image of something similar to what they want, then the software will magically create the plans and models, then read the client's mind for any last minute alterations. :tongue:

Zulu, I don't know much about it, just what I've read online, but I think they'll be using the internet as their image source. I can't imagine they'd have a free database diverse enough to satisfy the design and graphics markets, and I hope they don't require the user to provide their own collection of images as that would partly defeat the purpose of the software.


----------



## freddyhard (Jun 9, 2009)

koala said:


> Dribble, the day will come when you won't be needed to do the 3D modelling any more. They'll just google an image of something similar to what they want, then the software will magically create the plans and models, then read the client's mind for any last minute alterations. :tongue:


oh thank god. i'm so weary and i need some rest. although i'm sensing sarcasm with the use of 'magically'. as for reading the clients mind that's unpossible. they are normally blank up to the point of final production then they kick in with a flurry of stupidity. back to the z-dimension for me. :sigh:


----------

